# Draw my mayor/OCs, please? ^___^



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

*♪ M C 'S  ✎  A R T  ✎  H U N T ♪*

*NEW THREAD: *[x]


Spoiler: Art Received (rotates)


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump. 

Here's some of my "art":


Spoiler: art













 Just felt like displaying my crappy work.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 30, 2014)

A skeleton found its way into your mayor's stronghold. x.x



Spoiler


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

nekosync said:


> A skeleton found its way into your mayor's stronghold. x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! XD Thank you so much! How's 50 TBTB?


----------



## nekosync (Aug 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> haha! XD Thank you so much! How's 50 TBTB?


No need to pay me. Enjoy the art!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

nekosync said:


> No need to pay me. Enjoy the art!



Omg, so sweet of you! Tysvm, hun! <3


----------



## nekosync (Aug 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Omg, so sweet of you! Tysvm, hun! <3



No problem! ^^
Good luck with your art search!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

nekosync said:


> No problem! ^^
> Good luck with your art search!



Thank you! Sent you a little tip!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## nekosync (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for the tip, so sweet of you. <3


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Thank you for the tip, so sweet of you. <3



You're welcome!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

Bumpz


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump ﾟ･~(￣▽￣)ノ╰(≧Ｖ≦)ﾉ:*✧


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

bump u w u


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 1, 2014)

Bumpu


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump, anyone? :c


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 2, 2014)

b?mp


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

By Reenhard:


Spoiler: squeeee such cuuute art


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 6, 2014)

NEW animal OC added! Any suggestions for names?


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 7, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 12, 2014)

bump ovo


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 14, 2014)

Spoiler: eeeeeeeeeeeeeep



By THE FANTASTIC MEWMS ilu ok <3


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 15, 2014)

bumpu


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## cuppins (Sep 17, 2014)

A flat color real quick freebie! Enjoy


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 17, 2014)

cuppins said:


> A flat color real quick freebie! Enjoy



THANK YOU! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

bump owo


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

A quick sketch for you:


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> A quick sketch for you:



Omg, I LOVE it! <3 Thank you! o 3 o I love that style! >w<


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Awh, thank you for the tip! ; ; <3


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Awh, thank you for the tip! ; ; <3



It was the least I could do! ^_^


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 22, 2014)

bump n.n


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 23, 2014)

bbbbbuuummmppppp


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 30, 2014)

bump n.n


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 4, 2014)

bump u v u


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 6, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 16, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 23, 2014)

buump ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2014)

I can draw for you http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097 here is my art history. I am also able to sketches upon request which I upload mainly on here http://cadbberrykat.deviantart.com/


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 24, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I can draw for you http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097 here is my art history. I am also able to sketches upon request which I upload mainly on here http://cadbberrykat.deviantart.com/



Beautiful art! <3 Could I get a drawing of my mayor and her bunny, please? :3 How much would that cost? Thanks!~


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Beautiful art! <3 Could I get a drawing of my mayor and her bunny, please? :3 How much would that cost? Thanks!~



Around 135-180


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Around 135-180



It's so sweet of you to offer to draw art for me, but I'll have to decline your offer, sorry! DX


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> It's so sweet of you to offer to draw art for me, but I'll have to decline your offer, sorry! DX



It is all good :3 I wish you luck in getting more art


----------



## xcrain (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's a chibi for you. o3o


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

xcrain said:


> Here's a chibi for you. o3o



THAT"S ADORABLE! o3o You're sooo talented! <333333 *SCREEECHES* HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR IT?! ;A;


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

@Cadbberry Thank you so so so so so much for requesting to draw for me! <3 Good luck with your shop! :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> @Cadbberry Thank you so so so so so much for requesting to draw for me! <3 Good luck with your shop! :3



Yes I enjoy getting to offer, just for fun :3 and I hope my shops pick up, the Adoptables and my Free Enough Art Thread :3


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Yes I enjoy getting to offer, just for fun :3 and I hope my shops pick up, the Adoptables and my Free Enough Art Thread :3



Good luck! ;3 It's really sweet of you to offer to draw for people.  Your art is super cute! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Good luck! ;3 It's really sweet of you to offer to draw for people.  Your art is super cute! <3



I just enjoy the practice and thank you very much


----------



## xcrain (Oct 27, 2014)

Freeeee. :'D I was way too lazy to post examples and it's not cool charging for unexpected art. xD I'm glad you ended up liking it!


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

xcrain said:


> Freeeee. :'D I was way too lazy to post examples and it's not cool charging for unexpected art. xD I'm glad you ended up liking it!



Ahhhhhh! Thank you! <3333 ; o ;


----------



## xcrain (Oct 27, 2014)

Dawwww. ;_; You really didn't have to send me bells. But aaaah, thank you! You're too nice.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

xcrain said:


> Dawwww. ;_; You really didn't have to send me bells. But aaaah, thank you! You're too nice.



^^ hehe~ No prob! <3 Thank you! c:


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 28, 2014)

bump n.n


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## quartztho (Oct 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Your mayor







It's pretty sucky but it was fun to draw, your mayor is so cool by the way with the creeper shirt xD

Edit: Oops, I forgot to add the bunny xD I will do that now c:


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you have your "OCs" made for you? Or did you just googled search some stuff. Because they might be someone's OCs and your using them.  Sorry if I sound rude <3 I mean it in the kindest way possible.


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 30, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Spoiler: Your mayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, thank you! 


Luckypinch said:


> Did you have your "OCs" made for you? Or did you just googled search some stuff. Because they might be someone's OCs and your using them.  Sorry if I sound rude <3 I mean it in the kindest way possible.


I had them made for me.


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 4, 2014)

bump~


----------



## quartztho (Nov 5, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Ahhh, thank you!
> 
> I had them made for me.



You're very welcome! :3 It's pretty pathetic art xD I just love the shirt xD


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 5, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> You're very welcome! :3 It's pretty pathetic art xD I just love the shirt xD



haha, thank you for drawing for me! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 16, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 23, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MC4pros (Jan 6, 2015)

queertactics said:


> View attachment 79921



Awwww, that's soo cute! Thank you! C:


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 8, 2015)

Bump~


Spoiler: recent artwork I commissioned (by Allison)



http://i.imgur.com/cJhiVvJ.png


----------



## ardrey (Jan 8, 2015)

I could offer you a chibi if you'd like :33 I kinda got started already and finished the lineart. If you likey I can color it too 

http://postimg.org/image/r1a8aucd5/


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I could offer you a chibi if you'd like :33 I kinda got started already and finished the lineart. If you likey I can color it too
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/r1a8aucd5/



Ah, that's amazing! I would LOVE it if you could color it! <33


----------



## ardrey (Jan 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ah, that's amazing! I would LOVE it if you could color it! <33



Done 
http://postimg.org/image/9t8ehsue7/


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Done
> http://postimg.org/image/9t8ehsue7/



AHHH, THIS IS AMAZING! :O I love it!! <333 I think your style is absolutely _stunning_! It's gorgeous! ;w; I can not thank you enough! :')


----------



## ardrey (Jan 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> AHHH, THIS IS AMAZING! :O I love it!! <333 I think your style is absolutely _stunning_! It's gorgeous! ;w; I can not thank you enough! :')



No problem :3 glad you likey


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump~ ^.^


----------



## toenuki (Jan 9, 2015)

May I tru


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 9, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> May I tru



If you want to draw for me, you can, but remember, if you want TBT, you need to give me examples so I can decide whether I want to commission you or not. You can draw a freebie if you want.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 14, 2015)

bump #^^#


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 15, 2015)

bump u v u​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 16, 2015)

bump :>​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

boop 
u v u​


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's one I made! 

and an alternate version that came to be because my sister thought the glasses looked different


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Here's one I made!
> 
> and an alternate version that came to be because my sister saw me working on the first one



OMG, THANK YOU! ;w; <33 It's amazing!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump ~


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

buuuuump c:


----------



## deerui (Jan 20, 2015)

boop

here > // v // >



Spoiler:  







​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> boop
> 
> here > // v // >
> 
> ...



AHHHH, THANK YOUUU!!! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 21, 2015)

buuump c:


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 22, 2015)

bump~ I just got beautiful art from Chibi.Hoshi! ^_^ It's in my sig!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Buuump~


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

boop ~


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 25, 2015)

boop


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 25, 2015)

Da bump ~


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 28, 2015)

Bump 8D


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MadokaPie (Jan 29, 2015)

this was my first try at drawing with a tablet so it's a little rough. I'm not expecting payment as it's not good. haha. so freebie i guess. ^^


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

MadokaPie said:


> View attachment 82687
> 
> this was my first try at drawing with a tablet so it's a little rough. I'm not expecting payment as it's not good. haha. so freebie i guess. ^^


Thank you!! <3


----------



## MadokaPie (Jan 29, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thank you!! <3



You didn't need to pay me xD But thank you. Sorry it kinda sucks. Hopeing pratice will help. I've never used a tablet before.. but my friend wanted me to try out her's xD so ya. Good luck with getting more art


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

MadokaPie said:


> You didn't need to pay me xD But thank you. Sorry it kinda sucks. Hopeing pratice will help. I've never used a tablet before.. but my friend wanted me to try out her's xD so ya. Good luck with getting more art



No problem! C: It's amazing for your first try! Thank you so much! <3 #^^#


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2015)

please pay accordingly, hope you like it


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> please pay accordingly, hope you like it



Thank you! ^^


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 18, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## Amilee (Feb 18, 2015)

i wish i could draw haha ~free bump~


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i wish i could draw haha ~free bump~



thank you~


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

I tried ;; (withmouseso-)


Spoiler


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> I tried ;; (withmouseso-)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so cuteeeee~ THANK YOU!


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> so cuteeeee~ THANK YOU!



aww thank you too for the tip ; 3 ;


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> aww thank you too for the tip ; 3 ;



You're welcome! ^^ It's so cute! ovo


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

bump 
Got some AMAZING art from roroselle and Bunnee! It's on the original post with credit! c:


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 25, 2015)

bump ~ ~


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 28, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/HiPC4R6.png
New art added with credit !! Done by Bunnee! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 2, 2015)

bump ouo


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## inkling (Mar 5, 2015)

hey! I did a sketch of your mayor! I've been doing art all my life but I've just started anime type characters and I don't really do figurative drawings unless theyre more realistic so this is new for me! Its a fun new hobby I guess. Hope you like it. Sorry for the crappy iphone photo (my scanner is broken). I wanna try coloring it digitally!

Alos, sorry those eyes are busted lol


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 5, 2015)

inkling said:


> hey! I did a sketch of your mayor! I've been doing art all my life but I've just started anime type characters and I don't really do figurative drawings unless theyre more realistic so this is new for me! Its a fun new hobby I guess. Hope you like it. Sorry for the crappy iphone photo (my scanner is broken). I wanna try coloring it digitally!
> 
> Alos, sorry those eyes are busted lol


Oh my gosh! This is awesome!! <33 thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 6, 2015)

*NEW* OC added! Looking for name suggestions for my no name OC and Cherry!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

http://orig15.deviantart.net/42b3/f/2015/066/0/c/eeeeeggdgdgdghhh_by_poka_sorm-d8kr1bg.jpg

Super cute art by Reenhard! <33


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

*throws art at you and runs*



Spoiler


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Amilee said:


> *throws art at you and runs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



eeeeep, THANK YOU! <3


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> eeeeep, THANK YOU! <3



glad you like it c: she is just so cute i couldn't resist  and thanks for the tip :3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

Bumpu


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump x)


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 10, 2015)

bump :>


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 11, 2015)

buuuuump~~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 12, 2015)

bumpu


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 14, 2015)

buumpp


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Buuuuuuuummppp ;p


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

heres a example of my work


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> heres a example of my work
> View attachment 86969



Cute art! <33 However, it's not what I'm looking for~ Sorry!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

do you need an example? it's only gonna be at least 5-15 btb anyway


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia said:


> do you need an example? it's only gonna be at least 5-15 btb anyway



Yes, an example would be great. ^^


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Yes, an example would be great. ^^



it's the last thread on this page ;c

i'd rather not do a full color for 5 btb though

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh whatever its free


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia said:


> it's the last thread on this page ;c
> 
> i'd rather not do a full color for 5 btb though
> 
> ...



eep, ok! Can you do one of my OCs? and ah, are you sure you wanna do it for free?? :0


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

╔══╗
╚╗╔╝
╔╝(?`v??)
╚══`.?.Minecraft
~~~~~~~~~~~~
bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

bump
might make a new request thread~~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

ahhh idk


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ahhh idk



*gasps* OHMIGOSH, that is the cutest thing!! ;o; <33 My little bunbun looks adorable, wahhh! She's even bouncing! ;3 Thank you! :> Name a price!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

yeee, I'm glad you like it!
& FREE of course! I can't accept your tbt! :3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Allycat said:


> yeee, I'm glad you like it!
> & FREE of course! I can't accept your tbt! :3



wahh ;v; you're too kind <3


----------

